# nipped fins and fin rot



## otgarza (Oct 15, 2009)

My platy had nipped fins due to the other male nipping them off. I kept in a seperate bowl with a small amount of salt and it fixed the problem.


But now I have a gourami who's fins were nipped by another male gourami and I'm not sure if I should do the same. Will the fins grow back? What is the best solution for this problem? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fins will grow back assuming the water quality does not suffer but male gouramis will continue to squabble. Best option would be to return or rehouse one of the males and try and find a female gourami.


----------



## otgarza (Oct 15, 2009)

This morning I took out the blue gourami and added a much smaller female gold gourami...now the male gold gourami is attacking her instead of being attacked.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i may try to rehome the male gourami in that case...he may have been the problem all along but the other male was trying to protect himself


----------



## otgarza (Oct 15, 2009)

For now I'm keeping both the gold male and female in the tank and giving the blue to a friend. I checked the gold male today and his dorsal fin grew back to normal with the salt.


----------



## otgarza (Oct 15, 2009)

Even better today. The red areas on his fin disappeared and the dorsal fin is completely back to normal. He was nipping at the females fin but he completely stopped ever since the lites on the tank haven't been turned on since monday nite.


----------

